
210k new China AI startups this year (Asia AI News) - asiaainews
http://newsletter.asiaainews.com/issues/chinext-adds-fuel-to-tech-war-210-000-new-china-ai-startups-this-year-272332
======
3638273637338
I'm really excited to watch China over the next ten or twenty years. A lot of
the disfunction in American politics is, imo, because there's nothing
important to focus on. Between Europe, SEA, and the Middle East no peers have
emerged that can challenge Americans the way that China can. We might see a
re-emergence of blatantly realist policy makers in our time.

